# What characters do you think are gonna be in the next Super Smash Bros.?



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

Currently the series's latest game is Super Smash Bros. Brawl. In a few years there will be another game. What characters do you think would go in it?

I think:

- Shadow
- Krystal
- Zoroark
- Toad
- Megaman (maybe)

I can't really think of anymore good ones. What characters do you think will be in it?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think they're making another one, are they?


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought the team broke up.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 21, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Currently the series's latest game is Super Smash Bros. Brawl. In a few years there will be another game. What characters do you think would go in it?
> 
> I think:
> 
> ...


She's Krystal.

Without further ado, here's my list:

- Waluigi
- Toad
- King K. Rool
- Tingle
- Kraid
- Slippy Toad

That's what I can think right now!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, they did break up. But they are still making another one.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 21, 2010)

Travis Touchdown.
Suda already made a request, and I'm hoping he gets in.


----------



## Gethsamane (Feb 21, 2010)

Bolvar Fordragon, Thrall, Varian Wrynn, Jaina Proudmore, or Saurfang. One of 'em is bound to get in. Maybe Magni Bronzebeard, but that seems less likely.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 21, 2010)

Tom Nook.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Tom Nook.


Lol, that could be possible.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Rayman (Hopefully)

Also we have to ask what characters will they be taking out...


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Sackboy, Master Chief, Aerith, Nathan Drake, Altair, Ratchet, The Boss, Lightning, Big Daddy, Albert Wesker, and Terra Branford.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2010)

Koopa Troopa, Birdo, Waluigi, Daisy, any of the Koopa kids, one of the next gen's pokemon(apart from Zoroark), the twin ninjas from Wario Ware, Krystal from Starfox, Baby Bowser, Midna, and theres more I could think of but I'm lazy.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Sackboy, Master Chief, Aerith, Nathan Drake, Altair, Ratchet, The Boss, Lightning, Big Daddy, Albert Wesker, and Terra Branford.


...... -_-


Gallows: Most of those are obviously gonna be in the next game! They just have to.


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh silly me, I also forgot Captain Price, Sephiroth, Kratos, Kefka, Crash, Dante, Lara Croft, Max Payne, Vergil, Squall Leonhart, Ajax, and Cid Highwind.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Sackboy, Master Chief, Aerith, Nathan Drake, Altair, Ratchet, The Boss, Lightning, Big Daddy, Albert Wesker, and Terra Branford.


Those for sure are would be used in a Nintendo game!

I think: (This is a list of added)
Toad
Waluigi
Daisy
Travis Touchdown
Professor Layton
Tails
Knuckles
Dr. Robotnik
Shadow
Pikmin
Captain Louie
Tingle
Lanky Kong
Funky Kong
Tiny Kong


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always expected Shadow, Daisy, and Captain Louie to be alternate costumes.
I mean Captain Louie's colors were already used on Olimar why not just make him an alternate costume altogether. 
Plus you could pretty much say Daisy has been added she just needs her voice when that costume is used.
And Why would Pikmin be a playable character?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 21, 2010)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I would rather control a pikmin than control Olimar.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 21, 2010)

A Mii. Weird that no one mentioned it yet.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha fair enough, I never liked him either


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 21, 2010)

I want the guy from Balloon Fight, I dunno, just think it'd be fun to play as him.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 21, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I thought the team broke up.


Um...no. Sora still exists. In fact, they're working on a new game.


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Sora was in the game. Kingdom Hearts is very popular (I haven't played it)


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2010)

Paper Mario
Chibi Robo
Another Fire Emblem character (one without swords, maybe Soren, Ranulf, or Boyd)
I'm kind of hoping that Rosalina makes it in, but I doubt it


----------



## VantagE (Feb 22, 2010)

Hopefully they make the stage editing waaaay better... it sucked in brawl.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Hopefully they make the stage editing waaaay better... it sucked in brawl.


At least it _had_ one. Melee didn't.

I think Mega Man will likely be in the next one. I don't really care for Mega Man games, but besides Sonic, he was the most deserving third party character to be in Brawl, and he didn't make the cut. I also hope for the return of Mewtwo... And other deserving franchises should get a playable character, like Animal Crossing, Punch-Out!!, and Captain Rainbow.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2010)

BIG-a DADDY


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I want Little Mac in the next one, I mean he's in a fighting based game anyway.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather have that thing scrapped and replaced with something better, like more stages or more characters, hell, even more trophies.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 23, 2010)

They aren't making a new game. They're making a new patch on to it, probably being put on the Wii Shop Channel.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

Mrmr said:
			
		

> They aren't making a new game. They're making a new patch on to it, probably being put on the Wii Shop Channel.


I lol'd.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably got some terms wrong. Is that why you lol'd?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2010)

Bob is a Fish should be in it. That'd be epic. 
Louie
Pokemon Trainer (with 2nd Gen Pokemon)
Probably that new Pokemon Z


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they're not doing that, lol.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then maybe you could have just said that in the first place. As mrmr clearly didn't know that's not what was going on.


----------



## Trela (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm working on a WoT that explains the Pokemon franchise in the SSB Series and providing evidence as to why I think that Zoroark will be in the next game.

And believe me. They'll make another lol.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 23, 2010)

Me..
a Resident Evil Character (they did Snake, so theres a chance!)
Another Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 23, 2010)

Megaman and Bomberman would be the best third party characters to bring in to Smash Bros. Them along with Mario and Sonic are the mascots of old games.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 23, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megaman and Bomberman would be the best third party characters to bring in to Smash Bros. Them along with Mario and Sonic are the mascots of old games.


I agree with Megaman,
Since this would be the 4th time that the megaman team have tried to get megaman added...
The Final Smash would be great.
Also screw Bomberman. Bass(Forte) or Protoman or Zero would be the Second/Third there


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...what? Mega Man was never planned to be in any Smash Bros. game. I remember hearing something about Capcom contacting Sora about Mega Man being in Brawl, but they declined or something. Something about Capcom betraying Nintendo over an REmake or something, I don't remember. =p


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*
Megaman was also shown in the pre-production shots of Melee.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...no he wasn't. XD


----------



## random guy (Feb 23, 2010)

They should add some people from Final Fantasy in the next game like black mage or fighter from FF1.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he was,
I saw the video and my game-boffin friend could prove you wrong...
Shame we wont join tbt xD


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 23, 2010)

You know what I realized, I don't want Travis in anymore. He'd fit in much better in Soul Calibur or something.

I'd rather have Smash Bros with only Nintendo characters.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fake.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol its not.
Megaman was going to be in Melee but they dropped the idea before release.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 23, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof pls.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't be so gullible. I bet you also believed that Sonic and Tails were hidden characters in Melee when that rumor was going around, lol.

I know Smash Bros. It's one of my favorite game franchises, and I know practically everything you could know about it, more so than Zelda, Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REmake? I think you mean Viewtiful Joe, the Resident Evil remake has retained it's Nintendo exclusivity.

That's interesting though, I never heard about Nintendo saying Capcom betrayed them, I've just heard Mega Man's creator hoping they'd ask him for Mega Man in Brawl. 

Hopefully he'll be in next time though. =p


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 23, 2010)

Mario
Luigi           Link              DK                  Ike                 MPokemon trainer (Kento)  Ness
Peach         Zelda           Diddy Kong    Marth             FPokemon  trainer (Jhoto    Lucas
Bowser       Ganon          Fox                Roy                Mewtwo                                Sonic
Bowser Jr.   Toon Link    Falco             Kirby               Pikachu                               Shadow
PaperMario  Staven        That frog guy Meta Knight    Pichu                                   Meta Sonic
Yoshi           Tetra           Wolf               Dedede          Lucario                                Knuckles
G&W            Wario          Pit                  Ichigo             JigglyPuff                             Snake
R.O.B           Waluigi       Ice Climbers   Renji               Olimar


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was in Brawl.

Just not playable.


----------



## Craziness (Feb 23, 2010)

The Nintendo Logo (Just kidding.)
Mii
Mario with his old Spin move(or at least a better one than FLUDD)
Possibly Link with a Wolf Transformation

Meh, I can't think of a lot right now.


----------



## muffun (Feb 23, 2010)

Put Space Pirates in there.

AND PUT LYNDIS FROM FIRE EMBLEM IN THERE GOSH DARNIT.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 23, 2010)

I just had an idea for one of the greatest SSB characters.

Fawful


----------



## Trundle (Feb 23, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Put Space Pirates in there.
> 
> AND PUT LYNDIS FROM FIRE EMBLEM IN THERE GOSH DARNIT.


THAT would be awesome.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 23, 2010)

Bomberman
Starfy
Pichu (I liked him)
Taboo (Brawl Boss)
Sora 
Roxas
Riku
Kairi
Donald
Goofy
Namine
Organization XII (Or whatever the roman numeral is for 13) >_<


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 23, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Mario
> Luigi           ]Ichigo[/b]             JigglyPuff                             Snake
> R.O.B           Waluigi       Ice Climbers   *Renji*               Olimar


Lolololol.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 23, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are Ichigo and Renji? o_o


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 23, 2010)

FOX
NO ITEMS
FINAL DESTINATION


----------



## Erica (Feb 23, 2010)

I would so be Tom Nook if he was in Super Smash Bros,.


----------



## Erica (Feb 23, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Characters from the anime Bleach


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought that Brawl would be the last one, as they killed off Master Hand and the team broke up.  But hey, I'll say my list anyway:

Ridley
Dark Samus
Bowser Jr.
Waluigi


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 27, 2010)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> I thought that Brawl would be the last one, as they killed off Master Hand and the team broke up.  But hey, I'll say my list anyway:
> 
> Ridley
> Dark Samus
> ...


I don't think Ridley would be in any SSB as a playable character.

I feel the game will be packed with...babies.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 27, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Wii Master 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, if Ridley were in it.. He's already a boss in Brawl, we're going to die.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 28, 2010)

Professor Layton, please. I even have a Final Smash worked out for him! Heck, I have two!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Professor Layton, please. I even have a Final Smash worked out for him! Heck, I have two!


A puzzle for them to solve in like, 10 seconds and if they don't get it, instant death?


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

What I think would be awesome is..

Kirby
Pikachu
Misty
Ash
Mario
Peach
Pikmen's
Toad
And Tom Nook



lol


----------



## Vivi (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmmmm. Maybe a Toad, Midna, Lineback, and maybe Cecil from FF 4. Oh, and the woman from Wii Fit. (joking)


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

T_T  forgot some


Linkie 

and L <3


----------



## 8bit (Feb 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL Zanpakto


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but that's a pretty cool idea, if not annoying to be on the wrong end of. I had thought that either his top hat would grow to an enormous size, and he would flatten a player with it. My second, not as awesome idea, would be that he would create giant tea cups over everyone else's head and spill boiling hot tea on them for MASSIVE DAMAGE!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His would probably be something freaky and super weird nonetheless.

Sora would be cool to play as, but then you get a bunch of Sora Fangirls to get the game. :l


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2010)

Toad, Tails, Tom Nook and Celebi. Maybe a 5th gen pokemon.


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 28, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








<big><big><big><big>MASSIVE DAMAGE</big></big></big></big>

That would be a pretty cool character/boss. =D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maxwell would be a fun character.
THink of it, final smash you can summon something from Scribblenauts, normal attack is like a bat or hammer, and special attacks are like, flamethrowers, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Final smash=nuke. =D


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 2, 2010)

They're making ANOTHER ONE?!?!?!?!!?!?!?! Goddamn how many times can Mario fight Yoshi???????


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 2, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> What I think would be awesome is..
> 
> Kirby
> Pikachu
> ...


Ash is Pokemon Trainer. That's right, I know my SSBB.

And LOLOLOL Tom Nook... I can't imagine that..


----------



## Yokie (Mar 2, 2010)

I can only think of one right now and that's Bowser Jr.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 2, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> They're making ANOTHER ONE?!?!?!?!!?!?!?! Goddamn how many times can Mario fight Yoshi???????


Nah, they aren't. We're just wishing.


----------



## Peso (Mar 2, 2010)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Rayman (Hopefully)
> 
> Also we have to ask what characters will they be taking out...


How about a Rabbid? It would hopefully have a plunger gun.  ^_^


----------



## 8bit (Mar 2, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Don't Know Your SSBB The Pokemon Trainer is PKM Trainer Red From Pokemon Red Ash was based off Red because Pokemon Red and Blue came before the anime ;P


----------



## Peso (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> I can only think of one right now and that's Bowser Jr.


Bowser Jr. could be one of those kind of characters that could transform into another character like Zelda/Shiek. He would turn into Shadow Mario.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 2, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that. But Red and Ash are pretty much the same thing to me.. I know it came before Anime, I've been reading Pokemon Special.. I know they aren't the same people, but I just say that, I know they aren't the same.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 2, 2010)

Peso said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean turn into blue jell-o and put a bandanna with a mario nose and mustache on it over his mouth?


----------



## Peso (Mar 2, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes exactly!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They _are_. Nothing's been 100% confirmed, though. But of course there will be another one sometime.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 3, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ash is awesome .. except for his new hat its ugly


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like his current hat better than his first one... What was up with that green check mark thing, anyway? lol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first season of Pokemon is better than all of them, therefore Ash's old hat is superior.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Fishchan (Mar 8, 2010)

Some AC character, and Baby Piranha plant?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Logic fail.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 8, 2010)

Man, I remember the first time Ash changed his clothes, it caused such an uproar among my friends.

I also demand that the Elite Beat Agents are playable characters!


----------



## Away236 (Mar 8, 2010)

...another smash? Brawl wasn't as good as melee, I assume it'll continue to go downhill if they make another sequel.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2010)

Custom Character FTW!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 9, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> ...another smash? Brawl wasn't as good as melee, I assume it'll continue to go downhill if they make another sequel.


Maybe to you, but most people (read: not tourneyfags) prefer Brawl. It has much more content, and is overall much more fun. (Of course the fun thing is an opinion, but if you ask most people (again, read: not tourneyfags), they'll tell you that Brawl is more fun. Things like Final Smashes, Assist Trophies, custom stages, and such make the experience a lot better.)


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask Brawl/Melee pros. The pros's opinions would probably be more understandable and correct 'cause they play both game and would know which one they were better at. They don't think Melee is better than Brawl. (I think I'm not sure, my brother talks to them or just checks and sees what they do and stuff, I didn't ask him if the thing I saw was true, someone told me what I just).


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 9, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If by "pros" you mean tourneyfags "competitive players", then they're just going to say Melee because it's more competitive. All they care about is competitiveness, not content and fun.


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have to agree with Tye on this.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 9, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that like it's a bad thing... XD


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to disagree, both myself and my sister who never plays video games agree that Melee is better, simply because it had a more polished fighting system.

And when it comes to fighting games, little features don't make one, however nice they might, be, the controls do.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 9, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...What are you talking about?! The controls are _exactly the same_! In fact, you can completely customize the controls to suit your preferences, so you have no reason to complain about them! The only real differences in gameplay are that Brawl removes glitches such as Wavedashing, adds new techniques, modifies the physics a bit (such as being able to dodge in the air more than once), and playing a _bit_ slower. Other than that, it's basically the same game with much more content.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem the same perhaps, but they aren't. I've played Melee for a long time and changing to Brawl, they felt different, dunno why but they are, and I preferred the way Melee played.

So that's a reason why Melee was on top for me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 4, 2010)

I just had a great idea that is so obvious I feel stupid.

Peppy Hare.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Apr 6, 2010)

i want to see toad waluigi, toad, birdo, funky kong, baby daisy, baby mario, baby weegee, and baby peach


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2010)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> i want to see toad waluigi, toad, birdo, funky kong, baby daisy, baby mario, baby weegee, and baby peach


So you want Super Smash Bros. Kart Wii?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 11, 2010)

AC Boy. "/

Fishing Rod as a grappling hook. 8D


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I was half asleep when I said that  . I'm not sure which one everyone prefers. They both are fun. But Melee is fast. Brawl is.... well I don't know! D:


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 11, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> AC Boy. "/
> 
> Fishing Rod as a grappling hook. 8D


Aha, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Yeah, they did break up. But they are still making another one.


Couldn't be worse than Brawl


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 11, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, now go back to MW2, kay? Kay.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 11, 2010)

Roach, Ramirez, Ghaz, Ghost, Price, Soap, Makarov, Foley, Nikolai, Zakhaev, Shepard And Makarov

Modern warfare


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 11, 2010)

My cousin works for Nintendo, and he says that since Super Smash Brawl failed in comparison to Melee, there will be no next game in this series.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> My cousin works for Nintendo, and he says that since Super Smash Brawl failed in comparison to Melee, there will be no next game in this series.


Haha, nice try.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> My cousin works for Nintendo, and he says that since Super Smash Brawl failed in comparison to Melee, there will be no next game in this series.


Strange, my fail detector keeps beeping out of control when it points to you.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> My cousin works for Nintendo


Saying that is the equivalent of saying "Im making up stuff"


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> My cousin works for Nintendo, and he says that since Super Smash Brawl failed in comparison to Melee, there will be no next game in this series.


I doubt you have a cousin who works there. It is possible for them NOT to have another, but it also is possible.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 11, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                                                                      .


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 11, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, really?


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I actually prefer brawl over melee too, solely for the wifi, even though it sucks...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 11, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...What he do?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 11, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it couldn't improve, because Nintendo's idea of improving is to add a few new things and give the game a different title.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> My cousin works for Nintendo, and he says that since Super Smash Brawl failed in comparison to Melee, there will be no next game in this series.


My Dad is Shigeru Miyamoto and they said that they are making another one callef Super SMash Bros owange


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY? NO WAY!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yawai


----------



## Zex (Apr 11, 2010)

They're making a new one? WHAT?!

Is it confirmed? Link me please.

And of course they would have to put me in it.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought your dad was Jackie Chan.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know that the people who work for Nintendo, unless a game developer, have no clue about what games are secretly in the making?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brawl added much more than "a few" new things. It had ten times more content than Melee did, yet people like you still complain that it's not as good. What the hell?!


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nostalgia.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm Jackie Chan, my Uncle is Jet Li. And my Great grandpa is Bruce Lee (RIP  )


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 11, 2010)

I love both Brawl and Melee. =D
Oh wait, I forgot what the topic was actually about. XD

For some reason I'm really hoping for Toad.
Something besides 435304895 characters from the game with Fox in 'em
Rosalina would be awesome X3

If they put in Bowser Jr, I will throw things. >=|


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 11, 2010)

Buizel please. >:I


----------

